

Faviki's Social Bookmarking Tool Makes Semantic Tagging Even Easier - vuknje
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/favikis_social_bookmarking_tool_makes_semantic_tagging_easier.php

======
joshu
I wonder if users actually want this.

~~~
vuknje
It's true that in this moment it is hard to come up with practical benefits of
semantic tags/structured data for end-users. Still, the structured graph they
are part of holds a great potential and the Web of data is evolving fast.. I
guess the time will show.

~~~
joshu
I think you need to figure out the why of tags.

In general, I recommend not spending a huge amount of effort (equivalent to a
big bet) without taking some effort to vet the concept in a low-cost way.

~~~
vuknje
I understand your point. For now, I compromise between 'why' and 'how'.
Explaining 'the why' of semantic tags (and the Semantic web in general) is
still a great challenge, but I feel that moment is very close. Thanks for
sharing your thoughts :)

